# "Do you like me" threads



## jcuber (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems as if every one of these kind of threads are being closed. I believe I am the one who started it, so I apologise. I didn't intend for it to become mean, I just wanted to know what people though of me.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2008)

People probably think bad of you now *because* of that thread. I know I do. Anything completely selfish isn't exactly liked here. Keep that in mind.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

How is it selfish? I think selfish would be making 10 options on the poll and having all of them be "I am awesome" or something like that.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2008)

No, that would make it "arrogant". The whole thing was not of any value to anyone except you. That's selfish. Ok, you might somewhat also say that about people asking cube questions, but that's at least what we're interested in, and fruitful discussion can follow. Your question was a dead end, a complete time-sink for the rest of us.

Btw, I'm just telling you like I believe it is so you understand and don't get too sad about your poll results. I'm not actually mad at you or so. You can see a lot of bad votes in your poll, I believe that reflects only the status after the poll, not how you were seen beforehand.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

I am sorry, I didn't think about it that way.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang, your pretty deep Mr.Pochmann


----------



## Stefan (Dec 30, 2008)

Side effect of being tall.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 30, 2008)

Stefan is so funny  Whenever someone does something like this I just sit here and wait for him to arrive and smite the OP down with some witty remark


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Side effect of being tall.


 lolololol XD pochmann is awesome! 



badmephisto said:


> Stefan is so funny  Whenever someone does something like this I just sit here and wait for him to arrive and smite the OP down with some witty remark


agreed


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> People probably think bad of you now *because* of that thread. I know I do. Anything completely selfish isn't exactly liked here. Keep that in mind.



How about meeee? Give me the attention!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Dene said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > People probably think bad of you now *because* of that thread. I know I do. Anything completely selfish isn't exactly liked here. Keep that in mind.
> ...



YA! its allllll about Mr.Pochmann give me some attention too!


----------



## blade740 (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



To be fair, it really IS all about Stefan.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 30, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



They should have a "Do you like Stefan Pochmann thread" (just kidding ).


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...


Stefan is so awesome; maybe we should have a "Do you think Stefan Pochmann is sexy?" thread as well!


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



How about "Do you thing fobo is playing for our team?"


----------



## brunson (Dec 30, 2008)

Stefan's the only one allowed to be arrogant on this forum.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't mess with Mr. Pochmann!


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya, your going to get owned dude!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

And so if we had a poll about Pochmann...


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 30, 2008)

IamWEB said:


> And so if we had a poll about Pochmann...



Then we'll shower him with love! Won't you like that Mr. Pochmann?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 30, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > And so if we had a poll about Pochmann...
> ...



^Reason to get him to post again.

Pochmann has left the building.  in style.


----------



## VirKill (Dec 30, 2008)

^^
lol...so true..
he owned this thread
(and many others?)


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

Even I must admit, Mr. Pochmann is funny/awesome etc.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang, Mr.Pochmann has a fan club


----------



## Escher (Dec 30, 2008)

i will admit, i got seriously owned by pochmann in that thread about ZZ cubers.

but i still love him, because he gets people to figure out things for themselves instead of just straight telling them, either with beginner questions or just people being wrong


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

ya Mr.Pochmann owned me a bit too....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2008)

Ville's mom.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Wheres Mr.Pochmann!?!?


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 30, 2008)

jcuber said:


> How is it selfish? I think selfish would be making 10 options on the poll and having all of them be "I am awesome" or something like that.



Jcuber: you are talking to a freaky guy. Stefan Pochmann!!!
He is blind so he invented Pochmann.
Stefan Pochmann got powers to solve the cube with his eyes closed,
I think he is blind now. 
I thought he can type using his brain.

Do you know the song "oh Mr. Postman"


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > How is it selfish? I think selfish would be making 10 options on the poll and having all of them be "I am awesome" or something like that.
> ...



Mr.Pochmann isnt blind dude


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



If he blind, he have to smash his head on the keyboard to type


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot1510 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



Being blind dosent efect your hands (did i spell efect right?)


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



"Oh no! I've gone blind! I can't feel my hands!! I think my fingers are gone!!"

Hehehe, I think he's trying to make a joke though...


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



No, effect has two f's.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



ohh ok thanks


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 30, 2008)

He wont post if you mention his name! (except maybe to prove me wrong ^^)


----------



## shelley (Dec 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



You also misspelled "doesn't" and should have used "affect" instead of "effect". </grammarnazi>


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...


Actually he is blind, but only a small group of users know of this


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



Mr.Pochmann is blind!?!?! oh and thanks shelly for being a "grammarnazi"


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Yep, you can see it a little bit on his avatar his eyes are strange, but I don't know if that picture was taken before he had his accident or after...


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



WAIT!?! what accident? are you just messing with me? can some one tell me if this is ture or not????


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Omg are you the only one who doesn't know this?


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



OK is Mr.Pochmann blind or not!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah he's blind and yet he still posts on this forum with a buddy helping him to read and write the whole time. Use some common sense.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortunatly, he is


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Yeah he's blind and yet he still posts on this forum with a buddy helping him the whole time. Use some common sense.



Umm they have keyboreds and computers for the blind dude. Check it out http://www.ndu.com/speakeasy.html?gclid=CInM15a56ZcCFSCcnAodHBBDDA http://www.freshpatents.com/Keyboard-for-blind-people-dt20070531ptan20070120827.php


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he's blind and yet he still posts on this forum with a buddy helping him the whole time. Use some common sense.
> ...



what a coincidence(please correct me if I spelled this wrong) that's exactly what he uses (I heard it from a friend of him)


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 30, 2008)

Ville is also blind. He uses his sonar to see the colors on the cube. Because he is blind, it takes him 10 seconds just to orient the cube. A blindfold does nothing, he can't solve it if you cover his ears with headphones.



Pietersmieters said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


his
Just to get you back for correcting spelling mistake.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ville is also blind. He uses his sonar to see the colors on the cube. Because he is blind, it takes him 10 seconds just to orient the cube. A blindfold does nothing, he can't solve it if you cover his ears with headphones.



Omg lolololol sonar lol xD


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Ville is also blind. He uses his sonar to see the colors on the cube. Because he is blind, it takes him 10 seconds just to orient the cube. A blindfold does nothing, he can't solve it if you cover his ears with headphones.
> ...



Sonar, like the stuff thats killing the whales xD?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I don't get it lol xD


----------



## jcuber (Dec 30, 2008)

Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.



Mr. Pochmann can read again?!! Womg


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.
> ...



its a christmas miracale!!!! oh noez i cantz zpellz!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Odin said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I'm so happy for him I expect him to win all upcoming competitions now he can see again


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

LOLz, i feel so dumb right now...


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 30, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



I don't believe it.
We need video evidence!

Also, you don't use your eyes to twist the puzzle. He is not going to be any faster at the magic.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



It's jcuber who said that I would also like to see video evidence, But I heard he can turn a puzzle by just concentrating on the layer he wants to move...That crazy old Mr. Pochmann, he is and he always will be my idol


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok who wants to be in the Pochmann fan club?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> Ok who wants to be in the Pochmann fan club?



Pochmann-Fan club?

I only see 2 people. 
SteFAN Pochmann
Wuqiong FAN
maybe SteFAN cuber?

Edit: 
Stefan Huber, cuber, lol.


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Ok who wants to be in the Pochmann fan club?
> ...



By that logic, there are more:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=fan&search=Search

...and maybe even these:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...eventId=&regionId=&pattern=mann&search=Search


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Ok, I guess that's the whole list!
I thought of that, but I was hoping that no one else would notice. They still aren't in it yet because they didn't post yet.


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ok, I guess that's the whole list!
> I thought of that, but I was hoping that no one else would notice. They still aren't in it yet because they didn't post yet.



I'm not sure I agree yet. What about the first three of these:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...eventId=&regionId=&pattern=stef&search=Search ?

or these:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=och&search=Search

or a stretch gives these:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=&regionId=&pattern=man&search=Search


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.



He'll probably read it and think "who are all these idiots?"

And I'm not joking.



Odin said:


> Mr.Pochmann is blind!?!?! oh and thanks shelly for being a "grammarnazi"



Mr. Pochmann
Space here

Oh
Capitalise "o"

Shelley
Capitalise "s" and add the "e" before the "y"


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.
> ...



Dang your right Im no longer in the Mr.Pochmann fan club!


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

There is also no punctuation at the end of the sentence and an excessive use of ! and ? at the end of the first sentence.


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Stop picking on my english. it isnt my first language! im mexican, but i have a strong amarican accent.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> Stop picking on my *English*. *It* *isn't* my first language! *I'm* *Mexican*, but *I* have a strong *American* accent.



English isn't my first language either! I'm Vietnamese, which is farther away than Mexico. You can't really have an American accent considering how we have Jersey, Brooklyn, and a whole bunch of other sub-dialects.


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya, your right charles i cant blame my ethnicity for the way i type. but any way im going to re-join the Mr.Pochmann fan club! wootz. any way, i bet Mr.Pochmanns ears have been burning rly badly.


----------



## VirKill (Dec 31, 2008)

@odin

Hey, There's like 500 different language in my country...

I have to double check everytime I post to minimize wrong grammar, spell, or somethin...

This thread is going too far..


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya! back to Mr.Pochmann!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.



Indeed there were some very funny and witty posts (the one with the whales being my favorite).


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Pochmann is probably reading this right now and laughing at all of us.
> ...



Dying whales is not a laughing matter


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 31, 2008)

VirKill said:


> @odin
> 
> Hey, There's like 500 different language in my country...
> 
> ...



@odin: Yeah you have a very high probability of getting owned if you make mistakes over and over again. 
@VirKill: Those were almost unnoticable but fun to point out


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2008)

Odin said:


> Dying whales is not a laughing matter


I know, I know... but they're using sonar themselves. So it was somewhat like an extraterrestrial saying "Cars? Isn't that what kills humans?" rather than the more obvious "Cars? Isn't that what humans use to get around?".

Btw, the endless nitpicking over really minor and innocent typos is going *way too far*. If someone's using really bad idiot language on purpose ("wazzup ppl i need ur hlp"), that might warrant a slap. If someone accidentally writes "peek performance" (rather than "peak performance"), that might be funny to point out. But pointing out harmless boring typos over and over and over again, that gets tiring and distracting. Actually... ok, I've just decided to not point out this kind of stuff anymore, not for any reason.


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Dying whales is not a laughing matter
> ...



Lolz your right its kind of ironic


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

Pochmann's a reverse candlejack
if you say candlejack's name he kidnaps you
if you say Pochm


----------



## MistArts (Dec 31, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Stop picking on my *English*. *It* *isn't* my first language! *I'm* *Mexican*, but *I* have a strong *American* accent.
> ...



Non-native English speakers speak and write English better that native speakers. At least that's true in the US.


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

MistArts said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Well like me clarifiy, my " written English" sucks but i can speak it just fine


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

MistArts said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



I disagree.


----------

